

Does your OpenID provider work for me? - brlewis

I had an issue this past week with LiveJournal and the joid OpenID library for Java.  I'm wondering if the nuances of any other providers will cause issues for me.  If you are an OpenID user, could you try clickpass registration/login on my site?  Please comment here with who your OpenID provider is and whether it worked.  If you log in successfully the "Personal Info" page has a "Forget I exist..." option if you want.<p>Here's the link.  I'll also put it in a comment to make it clickable:<p>https://ourdoings.com/person.html
======
brlewis
The link with the clickpass button:

<https://ourdoings.com/person.html>

------
iamdave
iamdave, ClickPass worked fine.

